

Ash HN: what cloudformation tool editor are you using? - 2mia

TL;DR: looked for a tool, found none, should I create one or is there any I could already use?<p>My common use case for which i don&#x27;t have a perfect tool is:<p>a. i have tens of active cloudformation stacks
b. i want to update a stack
c. i want to see (with 100% accuracy):
   1. which resources will be updated
   2. which resources will be created
   3. which resources will be deleted<p>The way i do it now:
- have templates versioned on git
- execute `aws cloudformation update` and blindly trust that no other changes have been performed between my updates.
- (some other tweaks too long to describe here)<p>What tools are you using? I feel like creating one, but i cannot be the first one bumping into this (i might do it wrong - that&#x27;s also a possibility).
======
ruggerotonelli
I'm still using the AWS Toolkit for Eclipse, not perfect but (at least) it has
a few bindigs to AWS services.

Million dollar tip: Just wait next re:invent before start to develop anything
:)

